# Boursin Stuffed Chicken Breast En Croute



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

*Chickens:*
2 5-6 oz. boneless, skinless chicken breasts, seasoned with salt and white pepper
2 1/2 oz. boursin herb and garlic cheese (1/2 wheel)
2 small cooked, sliced artichoke hearts, or 4 well drained and rinsed canned artichoke hearts
1 roasted, peeled, and seeded red pepper, or rinsed canned roasted red pepper, cut into thick strips
1 sheet puff pastry 
1 beaten egg

*Red Pepper Sauce:*
1 T. extra virgin olive oil
1/4 c. onion, minced
1 garlic clove, minced
3/4 c. chicken stock or low sodium chicken broth
3/4 c. roasted, peeled and seeded red peppers 
1 plum tomato, peeled, seeded and chopped
1 small fresh thyme branch (about 1 inch)
1 pinch sugar
1/2 c. heavy cream
2 T. sherry vinegar
salt and pepper

&nbsp

&nbsp

*For the Chickens*&nbsp

In a very hot sauté pan, sear both sides of chicken breasts in extra Virgin olive oil until lightly brown. 
Remove from the pan and let cool in the refrigerator. 
Place chilled chicken breasts on a cutting board. With a very sharp knife, cut a pocket in the chicken breasts by inserting a knife horizontally. Try to make as small an opening as possible on the outside of the breast while still making a deep pocket. 
Fill each pocket with a little less than 1/2 of the cheese. 
Cut two pieces of dough slightly larger than twice the size of each chicken breast. 
&nbspPlace a chicken breast on half of each piece of puff pastry. 
Top the chicken with artichoke slices and red pepper strips. Top the artichoke and red pepper with remaining boursin cheese. 
Brush beaten egg around the edges of the dough on the side where the chicken is sitting. 
Fold the puff pastry over the chicken to form a ravioli shape. Press the two sides of puff pastry together to form a secure seam. Trim excess dough. 
Cut heart shapes from excess dough and "glue" onto en croute with egg wash. Place on a sheet of parchment paper. (At this point, the chicken en croute could be well covered with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator for up to 1 day.) 
Brush the top of the en croute with beaten egg wash and poke a small hole in the top of the en croute. 
Place in a 400 degree oven for 25-30 minutes. The crust will be well browned. 
Serve immediately with red pepper sauce and a vegetable like green beans or asparagus. 
&nbsp

* Boursin herb and garlic cheese is available at most grocery stores and specialty food shops.

**To cook fresh artichoke, cut away leaves and expose the heart of the artichoke. Boil in seasoned and lightly acidulated water(meaning add the juice of 1 lemon to the water) until soft.&nbsp

***To roast red pepper, rub with oil, place in a 400 degree oven until they get soft and start to lightly char. Remove from the oven and place peppers in a bowl. Cover with plastic wrap, and let steam for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes, the skin should be easy to remove from the peppers (be sure to remove the seeds).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
&nbsp
*For the Red Pepper Sauce*

In a small saucepan, cook onion in olive oil until tender. 
Add garlic and cook 1 minute. 
Add rest of ingredients except cream and seasoning and simmer for 30 minutes. 
Blend in food processor or blender until smooth. 
Return to saucepan. Add cream, bring to a boil. 
Add vinegar and taste for seasonings.&nbsp

&nbsp


----------

